# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  أخبار ومشاهدات معرض كتاب المدينة المنورة الدولي 1431

## مرثد

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الحمد لله رب العالمين وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وآله وصبحه أجميع آمين*

*في بادرة نادرة في العالم، تح'ى المدينة المنورة - على صاحبها الصلاة والسلام- بمعرضين للكتاب، الأول محلي (وقد انتهى مؤخراً) والثاني الدولي (والذي سيبدأ يوم 3/6/1431هـ).*

سأوافيكم بمشاهدات لاحقاً إن شاء الله تعالى، والآن نبقى مع هذين الخبرين:

الخبر الأول

*سمو أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة يرعى انطلاقة معرض جامعة طيبة الدولي الثاني للكتاب والمعلومات مساء غد الاثنين 3-6-1431هـ*


حسن النجراني – المركز الإعلامي:
يفتتح صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بن عبدالعزيز أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة معرض جامعة طيبة الدولي الثاني للكتاب والمعلومات مساء غد والذي يمتد من 3 حتى20 جمادى الآخرة 1431هـ، أوضح ذلك معالي مدير الجامعة الأستاذ الدكتور منصور بن محمد النزهة.

وشكر معاليه حكومة خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبد الله بن عبد العزيز حفظه الله على دعمها المستمر لنشر الثقافة والمعرفة وإقامة معارض الكتاب المختلفة والتي تنظم على نطاق واسع في المملكة العربية السعودية إيماناً منها بدور المعارض في رفع مستوى الوعي والثقافة لدى شرائح المجتمع المختلفة.

كما شكر معاليه صاحب السمو الملكي الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد بن عبدالعزيز أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة على ما تلقاه الجامعة من دعم واهتمام وعناية وإسهام من سموه في رعاية الفعاليات والأنشطة المختلفة مما يسهم بعد توفيق الله في تحقيق الجامعة لرسالتها على أكمل وجه وخدمة المجتمع في شتى المجالات، مشيراً معاليه إلى أن الجامعة تسعى جاهدة للقيام بدورها على أكمل وجه في خدمة منطقة المدينة المنورة وجعل المعرض تظاهرة علمية وثقافية وتطلق من خلالها العديد من الفعاليات التي تعنى بالكتاب والنشر والتأليف والثقافة العامة.

وأوضح معاليه بأن عمادة شؤون المكتبات قامت بالتنسيق بشكل مستمر مع الجهات ذات العلاقة وعملت بشكل متواصل من خلال التنسيق مع دور النشر والمكتبات الكبرى وكذلك مع القطاعات والمؤسسات الحكومية والخاصة المشاركة في فعاليات المعرض من داخل المملكة العربية السعودية وخارجها.

وأضاف معاليه أن المعرض يهدف إلى دعم الثقافة، وتحويل معارض الكتاب إلى مناسبة تستعيد من خلالها المرجعيات الثقافية دورها وتأثيرها من خلال وسيلة النشر والفعاليات التي تؤمن لها سبل حركة الكتاب بيسر في مختلف الاتجاهات، وتشجيع الناشرين والمؤسسات الثقافية على توسيع حركة النشر والترجمة وتنظيمها لتواكب مثيلاتها في العالم من خلال إشراك ذوي الاختصاص من المفكرين والكتاب ووضع البرامج والأسس التي تكفل تغطيتها لكل المجالات والميادين التي تتغير وتتطور باستمرار، وتأمين إجراء لقاءات وحوارات بين الناشرين والقرّاء وبين المسئولين عن شؤون الثقافة والتعليم للتفاعل في كل ما من شأنه توسيع دائرة القراءة وحركة النشر، وتحقيق التعاون بين الناشرين والمعنيين بالثقافة والكتاب، والإسهام في توسيع قاعدة توزيع الكتاب ودعم دوره في التطور المعرفي والارتقاء الاجتماعي، وإطلاق مختلف المبادرات بين بيوت الثقافة لتكريس تقاليد القراءة، وتعزيز التواصل بين مؤسسات النشر المختلفة والمنظمات والمؤسسات كافة سواءً الثقافية أو التربوية أو العلمية أو غيرها. 

من جانب آخر شكر عميد شؤون المكتبات بجامعة طيبة الدكتور مصطفى بن عمر حلبي معالي مدير الجامعة الأستاذ الدكتور منصور بن محمد النزهة على دعمه المستمر لأنشطة وفعاليات الجامعة مما كان له الأثر في قيام معرض الكتاب في دورته الثانية.

وأشار حلبي إلى أن عدد الجهات المشاركة ودور العرض في المعرض بلغت (324) ثلاثمائة وأربع وعشرون جهة تمثل جهات حكومية وخاصة ودور نشر ومكتبات من (15) خمس عشرة دولة، كما بلغت عدد العناوين (114.000) مائة وأربعة عشر ألف عنواناً في جميع المجالات والعلوم المختلفة.
كما ستنطلق الفعاليات الثقافية يوم الخميس الموافق 6/6/1431هـ بإقامة مسابقة ثقافية ثم محاضرة عن فن مكافحة الروتين يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 11/6/1431هـ بعد صلاة العشاء بمقر المعرض ويلقيها الدكتور علي محمد أبو الحسن أستاذ التنمية الفكرية بكلية إدارة الأعمال.
المصدر: هنا

الخبر الثاني

أمير المدينة يرعى انطلاق معرض  جامعة طيبة للكتاب



الاستعدادات تجري على قدم وساق لانطلاق المعرض غدا برعاية أمير المدينة


*                 المدينة المنورة: خالد الطويل، خالد الجهني             *              على مسافة أمتار بسيطة فقط من المسجد النبوي الشريف، وتحت ظلال قباب مسجد بلال التاريخي من الجهة الغربية بالمدينة، اختارت جامعة طيبة إحدى المساحات التي تعج بالحركة لتقيم معرضها الدولي للكتاب والمعلومات في نسخته الثانية هذا العام، والذي تنطلق فعالياته غدا الاثنين برعاية أمير منطقة المدينة المنورة الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد، ويشارك فيه ما يزيد عن 234 دار نشر محلية وعربية وأجنبية. 

إشكالات عديدة تجاوزها معرض هذا العام والذي كان قد واجه عددا من الانتقادات العام الماضي انصبت على بعد المسافة حيث كان موقعه السابق بشارع الملك عبدالعزيز باتجاه طريق المطار، وبدا واضحا من خلال اختيار موقع معرض هذا العام في منطقة حيوية بالقرب من المسجد النبوي الشريف استجابة اللجنة المنظمة لطلبات زائري المعرض خصوصا أن الموقع الجديد تلتف حوله المنطقة المركزية ما يسهم في دعم القوة الشرائية للمعرض. 

وكشفت جولة "الوطن" يوم أمس بين أروقة المعرض الدولي عن حجم الاستعدادات من قبل اللجنة المنظمة، وأصحاب دور النشر المشاركة. 

 رئيس اللجنة التنفيذية للمعرض الدكتور مصطفى الحلبي قال لـ"الوطن": عدد دور النشر المشاركة هذا العام والذي تمتد فعالياته من 3-18 جمادى الآخرة قرابة 234 دار نشر محلية وعربية إضافة لدور نشر أجنبية حيث تمثل جمعيها 15 دولة مشيرا إلى وجود برنامج ثقافي مصاحب يشارك فيه عدد من المثقفين من الجنسين. 

وأضاف الحلبي أن اللجنة خصصت أركانا للأطفال مؤكدا أن هناك توازنا في الفعاليات الثقافية ما بين الرجال والنساء بواقع ثلاث محاضرات رجالية وثلاث نسائية إضافة إلى مسابقة ثقافية تعقد في مقر المعرض ودورة في القراءة السريعة ستخصص لطلاب وطالبات الجامعة على مدى يومين.  من جانبه شكر مدير جامعة طيبة الدكتور منصور النزهة الأمير عبدالعزيز بن ماجد على ما تلقاه الجامعة من دعم واهتمام في رعاية الفعاليات والأنشطة المختلفة التي تقيمها الجامعة، مشيرًا إلى أن جامعة طيبة حريصة على الاستفادة من فعاليات المعرض كتظاهرة علمية وثقافية تقام خلالها العديد من الفعاليات التي تعنى بالكتاب وحركة النشر والتأليف والثقافة. "الوطن" وقفت في جولتها أمس مع أحد مندوبي وزارة الثقافة المصرية والذي عبر عن سعادته بهذه المشاركة مؤكدا على حضور العناوين الجديدة إضافة إلى الرحلات التي قامت وزارة الثقافة المصرية بترجمتها لعدد من الرحالة الغربيين الذي طافوا في الجزيرة العربية وأكد لـ"الوطن" تقديم خصومات تصل إلى 20% إضافة إلى الدعم الأساسي الذي تحظى بها إصدارات وزارة الثقافة المصرية مايجعلها في متناول الجميع.




المصدر: هنا

❊❊❊

نسأل الله أن ينفعنا به وبما نعلم

❊❊❊

للراغبين في المعرض: جهزوا قوائمكم!  :Smile: 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 [/CENTER]

----------


## أبو عبدالله الحجازي

بارك الله فيكم أخي الكريم مرثد... تسجيل متابعة وسأزور المعرض يوم الأربعاء بإذن الله.. في إنتظار كل مميز تدونه عن المعرض..

----------


## مرثد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم

❊❊❊ 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 :Smile:  
هذه مشاهدات اليوم الأول

- بدأ الجمهور بالدخول الساعة ١٠م
- المعرض منظم، وشبيه بمعرض الجامعة الإسلامية ويتميز - لأول نظرة - بالتالي:
١) وجود دور دولية.
٢) وجود جهاز كمبيوتر ؛ بحيث يمكنك البحث عما تحب من كتاب أو مؤلف أو غيره.
ولكن للأسف الدور غير مرتبة بحسب الدول، لا واقعاً ولا بروشورًا.

❊❊❊

يمكن للراغبين في زيارة المعرض الاستفادة من الخرائط التالية:
❊ خريطة المعرض كاملاً. (صورة أكبر هنا)

❊ أسماء الدور المشاركة والدول. (صورة أكبر هنا ١ ❊ ٢ )






❊❊❊ 


وهذه بعض الإشارات إلى بعض الكتب والدور، وأنا في شوق لأرى ما تخطه أنامل الكرام - حفظهم الله- 
 :Smile: 

❊ هناك مكتبات مشهورة: كالعبيكان وابن الجوزي..
❊ المكتب الإسلامي - لبنان (صاحب الإصدارات المميزة).
❊ كتب الشيخ الألباني رحمه الله تعالى - دار المعارف الرياض
❊ كتب الشيخ الطنطاوي والغزالي - رحمهما الله - بدار القلم (البشير).
❊ كتب حياة الألباني - للشيباني - الدار العثمانية = ٥٥ ريال.
❊ كتب الندوي ومحمد موسى الشريف والصلابي - عند دار ابن كثير - دمشق- أسعار منافسة في شىء من منتاجاتهم، اطلب قائمة إصداراتهم- البداية والنهاية تحقيق علماء سوريين بإشراف الآرناؤوط بـ ٥٠٠ ريال (اسأل العبيكان عن سعر بيعهم)
❊ كتب دار الإمام أحمد عند دار النصيحة.
❊ رسالة الماجستير - الشيخ عثمان الخميس - الأحاديث الوادة في السبطين - دار الإمام الذهبي - الكويت (والله أعلم)
❊ كتب الجديع لعلها في دار عباد الرحمن.
❊ إصدارت الإبداع الفكري، الكويت لدى الدر نفسها  (السويدان والعبد الغني) - أسعارهم مناسبة في بعض المنتجات.
❊ هناك مكتبات متخصصة في الأدب واللغة، ربما منها: مكتبة الهلال ومكتبة كنوز المعرفة العلمية، وعند الأخيرة: جمهرة مقالات محمود شاكر مجلدين
❊ كتب القرضاوي الجديدة - دار المنارة - مصر.
❊ كتب محمد الثويني - دار المنارة - مصر.
❊ كتب العقاد - المكتبة العصرية ( وغيرها).
❊ ديوان البردوني - مكتبة خالد بين الوليد - اليمن = ٢ مجلد = ١٢٠ ريال.
❊ التعامل مع المبتدع - الشريف العوني = ٦ ريال. - وكتب أخرى له - دار الصميعي
❊ المجرة - مصاحف صوتية وشىء من إصدارات دار البلاغ الصوتية، وإصدارات جاسم المطوع والثويني.
❊ كتب الطاهر مكي لعلها في دار  الفكر العربي - مصر.
❊ دار ابن حزم - كثير من إصداراتهم - وتوجد عندهم كتب ابن حزم بتحقيق التركماني وكذا القرني - القديمة-، ولا أعرف هل أسعارهم مناسبة أم غالية؟

نسأل الله أن ينفعنا بالعلوم الربانية وأن ترقى بنا دنيا وأخرى

ولعل بقية الكرام يتحفونا بمشاهداتهم ؛ فنتبادل الخبرات
بارك الله فيكم
 :Smile: 


والحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على النبي الكريم

----------


## مرثد

ألم يزر أحدكم المعرض فيتحفنا بإنطباعاته؟
 :Smile:

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ مرثد 
ويوم السبت باذن الله سوف ازور المعرض

----------


## مرثد

> جزاك الله كل خير يا اخ مرثد 
> ويوم السبت باذن الله سوف ازور المعرض


وجزاك أخي ماجد كذلك
وأنت دائما سباق للخير

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مرثد

جزى الله المشرفين خيراً على تثبيتهم الموضوع
فهم دوما أهل خير وفضل

وفق الله الجميع لرضاه

----------


## لكل مجتهد نصيب

شكرا لك يا أخي على مرورك 
                                موضوعك يستحق التسجيع وفقك الله

----------


## مرثد

> شكرا لك يا أخي على مرورك 
>                                 موضوعك يستحق التسجيع وفقك الله


أكرمك المولى أخي
سعدت بزيارتك

----------


## مرثد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحببت أن أضيف أن:
❊ مقدمة ابن خلدون بتحقيق الشدادي عند دار الأمان - المغربية = ١٦٠ ريال (العجيب أني وجدت سعرها على ظهرها بـ ٨٠ يورو = ٤٠٠ ريال تقريباً).

❊ كذلك كتب ابن حزم التي حققها عبد الحق التركماني عند دار ابن حزم، وقد نفد بعضها، وهي - أقصد ما نشر ؛ ولا أدري عما نفد - :
- التقريب لحد المنطق والمدخل إليه = ٥٥ ريال.
- حجة الوداع = ٦٠ ريال.

❊ المذاهب الفكرية المعاصرة - غالب العواجي = ٢ مجلد = ٦٠ ريال = المكتبة العصرية (أو الشركة العصرية)

وصلى الله على الحبيب وآله وصحبه وسلم آمين

----------


## مرثد

الخبر على منتدى طلاب وطالبات جامعة طيبة
http://www.ta-u.com/vb/showthread.php?t=123903

----------


## مرثد

كتاب (إتحاف القارئ في الرد على مبيح الموسيقى والأغاني) وهو رد علمي مؤصل على الشيخ الجديع - وفقه الله للخير - في كتابه الموسيقى والغناء في ميزان الإسلام

موجود عند المكتب الإسلامي - لبنان في المعرض
 - كما أخبر الإخوة في دار التوحيد - 
وهو بسعر ٣٠ ريال

----------


## مرثد

❊ ألبومات العائلة السعيدة لجاسم المطوع
❊ ومحمد الثويني
❊ ومصحف الشاطري - ١٨ سي دي - بـ ١٤٠
في دار رواد المجرة
كما ذكر ذلك بعض الإخوة

----------


## مرثد

انتهى المعرض ولله الحمد

ونسأل الله الإعانة والتوفيق

 :Smile:

----------


## ماجد مسفر العتيبي

الاخ مرثد جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وقد زرت المعرض بفضل الله عز وجل ثم بسبب تذكيرك او اعلانك عنه في هذه الشبكة المباركة وايضاً اشتريت مقدمة بن خلدون بتحقيق الشدادي والتي لم اكن اتصور اني اجدها يوماً  ما فاكرر شكري لك اخي الحبيب وأطال الله في عمرك على طاعته.

والمعرض كان رائعاً بمعنى الكلمة وموقعة زاده روعة وجمال كذلك اسعارة كانت ممتازه وليته سلم من بعض الملاحظات مثل عدم تخصيص اوقات للرجال والنساء وكذلك المعرض يضج باغاني فرقة (طيور الجنة) التي زعجتنا كثيراً

----------


## مرثد

> الاخ مرثد جزاك الله كل خير وبارك فيك وقد زرت المعرض بفضل الله عز وجل ثم بسبب تذكيرك او اعلانك عنه في هذه الشبكة المباركة وايضاً اشتريت مقدمة بن خلدون بتحقيق الشدادي والتي لم اكن اتصور اني اجدها يوماً  ما فاكرر شكري لك اخي الحبيب وأطال الله في عمرك على طاعته.
> 
> والمعرض كان رائعاً بمعنى الكلمة وموقعة زاده روعة وجمال كذلك اسعارة كانت ممتازه وليته سلم من بعض الملاحظات مثل عدم تخصيص اوقات للرجال والنساء وكذلك المعرض يضج باغاني فرقة (طيور الجنة) التي زعجتنا كثيراً


أكرمك المولى أخي..
إنما الفضل لله وحده..
بارك الله فيك..

وصدقتَ!



> والمعرض كان رائعاً بمعنى الكلمة وموقعة زاده روعة وجمال كذلك اسعارة كانت  ممتازه


فهذه نقاط قوة له
فنفع الله بك وتقبل منا ومنك صالح العمل

----------

